# الاتصالات الخلوية



## ahmedalemad (29 أبريل 2010)

*[font=&quot]حلقة بحث باشراف الدكتور المهندس: محمد نجيب صلاحو[/font]
[font=&quot]اعداد الطالبان :طه الوشلي وأحمد العماد[/font]​*


----------



## المهندس اون لاين (8 مايو 2010)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hero_o_2006 (8 مايو 2010)

شكراَ يا أحمد باشا على المجهود ده ودائماَ في تقدم 

وإلى الأمام دائماَ إن شاء الله


----------



## القوى العظمى (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## * AishA * (12 يوليو 2010)

Thanks alot :75:


----------



## عماد الكبير (12 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا غالى وبارك الله فيك


----------

